# VMware not detecting USB device?



## obidon (Aug 12, 2007)

I have VMware workstation 6.02, and am running a windows XP SP2 virtual machine (VM). I connected my Texas Instruments Silverlink Cable to my host computer, and it wasn't detected in the VM. It was detected in my host OS however. In my VM I have the checkboxes "Enable high-speed support for USB 2.0 devices" and "Automatically connect new USB devices to this virtual machine when it has focus" both checked under the USB Controller settings for the VM. I don't know why it is not connecting and need help. Thanks for replies.


----------



## obidon (Aug 12, 2007)

Please someone help?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try plugging it in BEFORE you start the virtual machine.


----------



## obidon (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks dave, I did what you said but its still not detecting it. This is getting frustrating. Anyone have any more ideas why it's not working?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You do have extensions loaded??


----------



## obidon (Aug 12, 2007)

DaveBurnett said:


> You do have extensions loaded??


What do u mean by that?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I meant VMWare Tools


----------



## obidon (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes I do have VMware tools installed. Also I thought it might be because the specific hardware (TI Silver Link Cable) might be causing problems, but today I tried a USB Flash Drive and it didn't detect that either. Anyone got any more ideas? Thanks.


----------



## jdante (Jun 26, 2008)

obidon...did you ever get the issue resolved??
I've got a Gentoo system with vmware running XP. The host can see the usb devices, but the XP vm world can not.


----------

